# Best Sample Libraries and Virtual Instruments of 2019



## donbodin (Dec 30, 2019)

This year we took our popular “Best of” post and expanded it to a full-on awards show!
Nominations were presented by Sample Library Review contributors, select industry professionals with final selections an awards narrowed down by input from our readers and viewers. Huge thanks to everyone who participated!

Links to everything mentioned here: http://bit.ly/2Qtmxpc


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice work, although i do not agree on the winners in most categories. Especially the Solo Strings, and ensemble.


----------



## jkswopes (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice vid bro! Good to see and catch up on a bunch of libraries!


----------



## thesteelydane (Jan 1, 2020)

Thank you so much for the double nomination!


----------



## bill5 (Jan 9, 2020)

VSCO's free library requires an elicense? How bizarre.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 13, 2020)

I might not agree with all the winners, but I do for most of the nominees, so it's all for the best! Thanks!


----------

